# Trimmer porting/MM stihl



## Jimbo209 (Jun 11, 2016)

Have recently got 3 new brush cutters FS200/250/480
Just need minor fixes [email protected] and filters mostly.

Is there much to be gained from muffler mod and or light exhaust porting

Will.be used with heavy trimmer line maybe a blade in long grass

Sent from my GT-P6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franny K (Jun 11, 2016)

There must be old threads on this. I doubt there is too much to be gained as the larger lines and longer lengths put a wind load. I would assume the guard being removed to allow longer line would be in any plan for more power, I remove mine not sure power is much of an issue if one stays with the line length limited by the guard. Then the angle gears are sized for the stock power most likely. A blade at least for me carries a lot of inertia in spinning mass, then the mass of the engine's rotating parts, for me the additional power at least beyond 35cc stock does not seem to matter much if any. At least for what I use these things for. If you do it post how much bigger a circle of the same line you end up being able to spin.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks.I.have to get them running first bi suppose.
I did see Brads vid of a Redmax blower a while ago was hoping for similar results.

Sent from my GT-P6810 using Tapatalk


----------

